# Zika



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The more I read the less appealing going south for the winter again. Now it's hitting the gays. https://www.natchezss.com/prostaff-7-4- ... efurb.html

The Zika virus produces microcephaly in the unborn child. Great, no matter what we do we keep getting more liberals one way or another.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Wait till summer, Bruce. We may be knee deep in Zika as far north as the ?anophles? Mosquito occurs.
While in Arizona I did manage to give a two unit blood donation to United Blood Services. They had originally told my wife and I we'd need to wait a year before donating, having been through northern Mexico, and then only if we stayed out of any areas where the Zika occurred. I told them that this was medically unsound and within a few months no one in USA would be eligible as we would all be living in the Zikas territory. Most of Canada, too. Now they changed the rules to one month, so we both trotted down and give them some slightly Liberal A- and O- red stuff! 
I asked them what they will do when Zika is endemic throughout the country and they said they didn't know! Definitely will be a blood supply shortage, maybe severe. So do up your seat belts and drive carefully and be careful handling guns! LOL
Bruce, anyone ever tell you that your are pathologically obsessed with those Dratted "Liberals?" Settle down, Bruce! Go turkey huntin or walleye killing or something else! 
The Zika virus is a pure public health problem, nothing else! Now I see the extreme right wing nuts are once again trying to turn it into a political football, as evidenced by your link and other stuff taken out of context on such biased web sites! Seems like every scientific finding or public health problem is being used for right wing purposes these days. The most anti science closed minded bunch I've ever seen! I'm predicting more well meanings but goofy laws passed by the southern B belt bunch will as usual, do nothing but tie the hands of researchers and impede legitimate medical research into the Zika and most other public health problems today!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

BTW Bruce, you posted a link to Nstchez shooters supply, though my comments above were in response to a right wing website that I'd read a day or so ago. Presumably the same "sc identification medical report!" LOL. All kinds of viruses and bugs transmitted by heterosexual sex, so absolutely nothing new there! Just the usual out of context gay bashing.
Natchez is a great shooting supplier though.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> BTW Bruce, you posted a link to Nstchez shooters supply, though my comments above were in response to a right wing website that I'd read a day or so ago. Presumably the same "sc identification medical report!" LOL. All kinds of viruses and bugs transmitted by heterosexual sex, so absolutely nothing new there! Just the usual out of context gay bashing.
> Natchez is a great shooting supplier though.....


Dang fingers. I thought I hit copy and past, but I had just copied and pasted information for a scope over on Fishingbuddy. Dang, dang, drat. Oh well to late now it was on the Drudge Report..

Headed out on a 10% serious bear hunt. More serious in the fall. Just getting out of the house now. Can't go later because I will be in Yosemite. Hike and photography. We will go through Utah on the way. I have taken pictures of the old movie set for Gunsmoke at Kanab Utah. May try again with a telephoto. Locals say the landowner will not let anyone close. Then I think we will come though Oregon on the way back. We stayed in Bend on the way to Yosemite last time, but this time I want to look around Burns and go to Malheur National Wildlife Refuge. Heard so much crap on another site and I will be there anyway so maybe I can talk to a local and get their viewpoint. Last time we went there was so much smoke we seen nothing in Montana, Idahoe, or Oregon until we hit Crater Lake. There was a neat little creek along highway 20 in eastern Oregon that may be worth some photography also.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wonder who will bring more Zika virus into the country, a few thousand southern tourists or a few million illegal aliens. Hurry with the fence already. Build it yesterday.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

One of my major concerns, one that I feel hasn't really been addressed is our blood supply. Has it already been infiltrated by the virus? The scenario is hauntingly similar to HIV. Obviously, not the initial transmission or its effects, but the consequences of it entering the blood supply and spreading are similar. This definitely has the ability to effect all those of child bearing age and negatively effect the population of this current generation. It will move north in the U.S., especially if we have a wet spring and summer. La Nina, with its propensity to cause hot dry summers in the upper Midwest may halt its spread. I am not the doomsday scenario type, but this virus and its transmission(already found to be transmitted sexually) along with all the unknowns is very disconcerting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> (already found to be transmitted sexually)


 With a liberal generation that thinks they are rabbits we are screwed. No pun intended.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Good questions, North1. Though the Zika can produce serious fetal abnormalities, it doesn't seem to do so in EVERY pregnant woman who gets the virus. (Reminds me of the thalidomide story from the 60's). Much more legitimate research needs to be done, assuming we can keep the politicians and bar stool epidemiologists like Bruce (LOL) out of the picture. Same with non pregnant people. Only affects some people with serious and non serious neurological problems. With others it is gone in a few days. More research needs to be done on everything from modes of spread, immunization {a no go with some of our medically illiterate politicians,,LOL}. Prevention, mosquito killing, etc. 
I'm not sure if there are rapid tests for the virus to clear blood samples for use. I guess in a serious live or die emergency I'd take my chances with a low risk of viral containing blood. 
Web sites and politicians saying the Zika Virus can be transmitted sexually (to BASH HOMOSEXUALS) SHOULD BE BANNED! OF COURSE THE ZIKA VIRUS CAN BE PASSED SEXUALLY, no surprise there, BUT heterosexually too and seeing as 97% of sex is heterosexual, 97% of virus transmission occurs there! DUH. A lot of viruses, bacteria, probably even the common cold can be passed sexually as well! Any blood born virus or bacteria can probably be passed, Ebola, you name it! Websites and nonsense parroted along like this make me sick! But not with the Zika or Ebola virus either! Maybe the far Religious Right will next try to pass a law prohibiting ALL sex, homosexual or heterosexual, or like Cruz says, even ......yep...masturbation ! Yep, he actually said that!! I couldn't believe it either! Sorry...off topic...
Mexicans carrying Zika, Plainsman? Probably, and this source of "viral immigration" will only stop when some politician develops the gonads to prosecute Americans who hire them illegally and Bait them across the border with illegal but very low paying jobs! Actually, the border people now think there may be a net LOSS of illegals heading home, though who knows seeing as Congress won't do anything to keep track of them, but that's another topic.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

```
BUT heterosexually too
```
No one said it wasn't heterosexuals also did they? Nope. Would you have been so upset if I had posted heterosexuals pass it along? oke:



> Maybe the far Religious Right will next try to pass a law prohibiting ALL sex, homosexual or heterosexual, or like Cruz says, even ......yep...masturbation ! Yep, he actually said that!! I couldn't believe it either! Sorry...off topic...


I'll have to hear that from Cruz before I believe it. Sounds like you have been reading wacko left websites. :laugh:


```
Mexicans carrying Zika, Plainsman?
```
Let me help you with the common sense logic here HH. I didn't say Mexican to start with I said illegal aliens. Many of those are coming from South America. We are warming people about visiting South America. Zika has been starting in South America. So my question is who is coming from South America. Well, some of our people visit and come back. We warn those people. Why are we not upset if a million come from South America. They have been their all their life, not just visiting for a week. Do you think it's not logical that a million people entering illegally may have more cases of Zika than say 10,000 of our citizens who visited for a week. Now HH before you freak out tell me where my logic is flawed.

You're both right this thing is going to move far north on our continent. We can slow it if we use our brains. Building a wall could slow it. This pansy *** political correctness is going to kill us. Don't tell me about rights HH, that should be reserved for citizens. Deport them with prison for a second offense. If they carry drugs put them in a hard labor camp for ten years. In many countries they shoot people illegally crossing their borders. I don't think America has much time left. To many weak between the ears liberals.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

The latest from the Medical "bean counters", the epidemiologists is that there are about 300 billion people living in areas that the bad guy mosquito inhabits and presumably ultimately be potentially exposed to the Zika Virus, especially with rapid international travel by millions of people!. And that includes about 300 million people in Mexico and southern USA! 
So we definitely need a wall built to keep out the Zika Virus carrying mosquito and Zika carrying birds. Might have to be about 30 thousand feet AGL high!! Dunno how that will work, but DT will definitely think of something! I doubt the Zika virus can pay for it! And of course we have to quarantine all travelers to any place in the world where the Zika Virus is know to exist! That'll help! LOL And stop gays from having sex, of course! Actually they are advising people who plan to have babies to abstain for two years! So gays should be safe, but NOT Heterosexuals, Bruce! Unless you are NOT planning on having any more kids, keep it in your pants, Bruce! LOL Kidding...

The only reason I commented on your "Zika being spread via homosexual sex" was its obvious intent, VERY Mean Spirited and just another slam you could make against homosexuals and Liberals, of course! The reason you didnt mention heterosexual sex was simply to infer that those dratted gays were running amok in the country spreading it! You wont admit it, but your motives are more transparent than gin clear mountain lakes!
More importantly, I thought to myself "I'm a bit worried that some reader of this nonsense not knowing much medical stuff might actually think that Zika is another dreaded disease that those dratted Gays spread, and so we have to be more down on them than ever, etc!" Not realizing that the silly Zika can be spread sexually, but as 97+% of sexual activity is heterosexual, then 97+% of Zika being spread sexually will occur in heterosexual couples! Nothing to do with gays, etc. But you simply couldn't miss an opportunity to be mean spirited in something you don't agree with or understand, or against your religion, etc. Calm down Plainsman! Try your best to do ONE POST without the word GAYS or LIBERALS in it!

Yeah, Cruz did say that on National TV! Interesting follow up to his pronouncement was when his ex college roomates were asked about it, they laughed and laughed and said that he sure must have changed his tune since their college days, etc. a\Believe it or not, I dont care! Just shows the hypocrisy of politicians, no matter what their party affiliation says.

And yep, i read all kinds of right wing AND left wing websites and news services (when Im not hunting, shooting or fishing or flying, etc) check the stuff in them as much as I can, and find that the vast vast majority of stuff on the internet these days is manufactured, or often true stuff either spun or taken out of context! (like your Gays spreading Zika post - i saw that on Drudge before you posted it) And to be clear, BOTH the R's and D's do it equally!

End of discussion for me - Serious Again ......Zika may or may not turn out to be a real bad actor, hopefully not as bad as the gloom and doom the press is giving it now - after all, as I pointed out, we definitely know that the majority of people getting Zika do NOT get bad sequelae, though some do. And not EVERY pregnant woman ends up with fetal abnormalities. Final answers and numbers are not in. Please just don't spread a lot of nonsense about this purely public health problem! That's the last thing the medical researchers need, for crying out loud! Remember the commandment "Thou Shall NOT Lie!"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The only reason I commented on your "Zika being spread via homosexual sex" was its obvious intent,


Truth be told I know it's any sex, I know a wall will not stop mosquitoes, I was having fun proving that Trump isn't the only one that can play people like a fiddle. :laugh: That's why I asked


> Would you have been so upset if I had posted heterosexuals pass it along?


I like Cruz, but like Trump I am sick of the political correct bs and would like to see the comments I get. It's about to make me sick with this silliness about what bathroom people should use. Can you see this discussed 20 years ago. Some guy wants to go into a girls bathroom and swing Jones around. Half the little perverts in the country will claim they think they are a girl.

In all seriousness we are going to get real hurt with this. I think thousands will be affected and the medical bill will take us down the tubes faster than the war in Iraq. With all the illegal aliens it's like Obama wants to import disease. I know, I know, crazy. Is it? The guy hates us. OK ready for the tyraid now.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm hoping the Zika will turn out to be like West Nile. Probably a lot of us outdoor people got infected but it was mild enough that we didn't know it. However, some people for reasons we don't understand developed severe long lasting complication a from it, some even died. By and large though, it turned out not as severe as first predicted. 
Went fishing last nite - beautiful evening, luckily no mosquitoes yet! Must chase a turkey one of these days. If Zika were spread by ticks, we ND turkey hunters would all be dead, much to the delight of the turkey huggers! LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

www.judicialwatch.org/blog/2016/04/cdc- ... al-safety/
It looks like the CDC is agreeing with my thoughts on immigrants and disease. I guess they are all racists too.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Whoa, Plainsman. Now you've switched the discussion demo Zika to TB! An entirely different disease and entirely different epidemiological problems. You absolutely can't extrapolate things that are correct with one disease to another. Especially with the mode of spread so much different.
In any case, with TB, LEGAL immigrants are carefully screened prior to even being let in the border. When I immigrated from Canada in 1978 we all had to be screened with X-rays, etc. and I assume legal immigrants do nowadays too!
The only thing we can learn from this is that perhaps it is time to somehow register border jumpers, screen therm, issue work permits, income tax them (oops, that would require paying them the same as home grown Americans - the greedy people with the illegal jobs that bait them across the border would fight THAT suggestionLOL) and devise some way to track them, microchip em even, ( though the bleeding hearts would fight THAT suggestion) and if kept track of, then send em back when the jobs are done with. If they are unhealthy, then don't come in, and if they do develop something that they brought in with them like TB, then out they go!
But your original topic...Zika... Doesn't fall into this category of diseases like TB or a whole lot of other things. By summer most of us will probably be at risk and that has nothing to do with illegals. Any of us will be able to get it in our home towns! But TB and many other diseases yes, I agree with you and the CDC 100%! Your point is absolutely accurate regarding TB, but notwith most other diseases, like Zika, etc. Both myself and the CDC disagree on THAT disease! The best take home pearl of wisdom from your post is that medical people should decide medical things, and non medical people like politicians and layneb should by and large stay out of medical decisions because like your self (with all due respect) they often do not understand the nature of most medical things. Not trying to sound elite here, just pointing out another instance where "common sense" is nonsense! I don't know much about military or law enforcement or diesel mechanic stuff so have no knee jerk opinion about stuff I know little of or don't understand!

Good discussion about ND's CWP policy on another bread. I've got to get up to date on it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

CDC simply doesn't have the nerve to say illegal immigrants. We all know what they mean. I agree that medical things should be left to the medical field, but like the biological field it's often corrupted by politics and then the village idiots start making off the wall comments. I try to explain wildlife, habitat, and real conservation to some of those boy on nodak angler. Driving an idea into some heads is like trying to drive a railroad spike into hard oak with an over ripe bannana.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

BTW, there's something fishy about that supposed CDC post! I am not aware of ANY TB vaccine and have been unable to find anything!?! Way back when I was in medical school we were "immunized" with BCG which was thought to work at the time. Doesn't and didn't! All it did was turn your tuberculin test positive and cloud the issue if you were suspected of contracting it! 
Nurses and medical personnel are watched closely with skin tests yearly or thereabouts, but if there was a vaccine they'd sure get it! So would everyone else! If a skin test turns positive they are treated empirically with INH ( isoniazid ) and followed with chest x rays, etc. 
So I'm wondering the true source of this purported warning from the CDC as this guy who is supposedly a spokesman is saying things that don't exist! I'm not saying people from third world countries can't be a reservoir of disease, but I'm wondering about the agenda of this guy who is suited to represent the CDC! He would be credible IF an immunization for TB existed, but after thinking about it and researching it Id love to see this one snoped, or fact checked

Having a biology degree I've seen your posts on Nodak angler and sometimes FBO agree with you 100%! You are fighting s losing battle with 99% of the posters being bar stool biologists, though! lOL


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Bruce, I've pored over the Internet for about 3 hours and I can't find a single thing about this " horde of illegals with TB and sexually active, etc. The only references I can find are several of the IDENTICAL article only on ultra right wing web sites! 
So I got ahold of the CDC website and after looking at it for an honest hour and a half I couldn't find a single reference about tuberculosis other than describing the usual high risk populations like homeless, international adoptions, etc. it seems like the CDC doesn't know about this terrible problem that someone supposedly reported. Absolutely not a single word anywhere on their website. Definitely nothing dumb like this non existent immunization stuff on this article you posted. That simply doesn't exist!
I ran several search programs on various medical websites and couldn't find the guy who supposedly said all this stuff on behalf of,the CDC! I admit I'm not overly computer literate, but I couldn't find a thing about this guy, the name not appearing anywhere on medical search websites! Yet though I've been completely retired for 15 years, my name still appears in a bunch of medical websites!?! My question....does this guy even exist? He might, Hooghly I can't find his name anywhere, but I migh not be using computer medical search nines properly! 
THEN I phoned a good friend, an infectious disease specialist and he knew NOTHING about any concern about this illegal scourge and hoards of people with TB etc. ????? He kind of laughed about it though was curious and said he'd look into it further and get back.
So I'm stumped! All I can find is the same article, reposted and parroted along the Internet ONLY by right wing websites, but though I acknowledge I'm not overly computer literate, I can't find a single reference to it or to this guy who apparently made this statement. Does this guy even exist??

As I said, I'd love to see this snoped and fact checks by someone better than me, and I'll bet in a month or so it will turn out to be the usual internet bogus nonsense, designed to inflame people who believe stuff on the Internet. It's intends damage will be done by then, of course! 
I've learned to not believe a thing on the internet unless carefully investigated. This sort of thing happens on other websites I haunt, too! Like aviation websites, dog websites, etc. people post and believe all kinds of stuff that is obviously made up with an agenda in mind. That's why I NEver repost anything I see unless it is carefully checked first. I try to keep that commandment in mind , the one about " Thou Shalt Not Lie! Or as they wrote in 300 AD or so...false witness, etc.)

Time to go fishin, Bruce! With all this rain we should be able to find lots of crawlers!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am not much help right now. One bar on the phone. Sitting on a high Ridge glassing for bear. No bear, ate all my granola bars ------crap.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

m.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/apr/26/obama-administration-fails-to-screen-syrian-refuge/

OK still running off subject, but the claims about how carefully we are with legal immigration isn't true either
It would appear that there is a proffered class of people beyond scrutiny. The ones who have members who want to outright kill us.


----------

